# nx 1600 fuel pump problem?



## triplefour (Sep 16, 2006)

so i had some kind of problem where my headlight got stuck on (loose connection somewhere) and it drained my battery overnight (or over a couple days im not sure)
when i realized it my battery was completely dead, read no charge on the voltmeter. 
so i jumpstart it with my friends truck and let it idle for a few hours to charge the battery. i might have ran it a little too long but i got to it before it ran out of gas and turned it off. the gas was quite low though..giving the warning light.
i didnt think much of it.
the next day when i tried to start the car, the battery had a charge but it still wasnt enough to start on its own so i jump started it again. it seemed to start up fine, and ran fine for about 20 seconds..then it sputtered and died before i could get back to rev it.
i jumped it again, this time it would only run for 5 seconds before dying, even though i was pushing the gas to try to keep it from dying.
i kept starting it over and over with the same results.
it starts up, it turns over, it runs for a second ot two, then immediately starts losing power and dies. pushing the gas does nothing to stop this.
right when it starts i can push the gas right away and get kind of a high rev out of it like 6k or something but it wont stay and immediately begins falling even though im pressing the gas.

my fuel pump is rigged up directly into the fuse box (it was like this years ago when i bought the car) so that as soon as i turn the key to accessories, the fuel pump comes on. 
if its quiet, i can hear it click on and whirring.
usually i can hear it from where im sitting in the drivers seat.
i noticed i wasnt able to hear anything from the pump anymore so i decided my fuel pump must have failed.
i should have crawled back there and put my ear on it to make sure but i didnt.

i went to my parts car which is an NX2000 and pulled out the fuel pump.
i swapped the fuel pump in my nx1600. 
this time i made sure i could hear the pump working when i turned the key. it still seemed quiet because like i said i used to be able to hear it from my drivers seat but it was definitely turning on and making noise.

i start the car and the same symptoms are there. it turns over, but doesnt get gas after a few seconds and then dies.

over and over again i tried to start it and rev it to get it to stay but it just keeps dying.

a new fuel pump is 200$
is there any way i can test these fuel pumps i have to make sure they are working to spec?
is there anything else that could cause this type of symptom?

thank you for reading and i hope someone has an idea because im all out.


----------



## triplefour (Sep 16, 2006)

oh yeah i forgot to add that after it died the first time (after 20 seconds) i considered that it might be out of gas, so i added a gallon of premium from a gas can my friend had that he uses for his lawnmower. it was fresh gas... he uses it all the time. so ive got gas in the tank...


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Check to make sure there is 12v at the fuel pump. Also make sure there is a good ground connection from the fuel pump.

An easy way to test the fuel pump and filter is to disconnect the fuel hose from the top of the fuel filter and insert a long length of spare hose into the top of the fuel filter with the other end draped over the fender going into a catch can placed on the ground. Now turn the ignition key to the run position but DO NOT START THE ENGINE. You should see fuel going into the can at a good rate for several seconds.


----------



## triplefour (Sep 16, 2006)

yeah it seems like it must be my fuel pump cause with the fuel filter disconnected i dont even get fuel coming out. i hear noise from the fuel pump in the gas tank but i guess its just not pushing enough. and both fuel pumps are i guess, in the same condition.
i ordered a replacement on ebay for 25 bux when the store wanted 175... crossing my fingers!


----------



## triplefour (Sep 16, 2006)

ok i installed the new pump but now i have a new problem...the car starts but wont rev past 2.5, if i try to push it it just dies. also sometimes it has a rough idle...sometimes the idle sounds ok...
is this 25$ fuel pump a piece of junk or do i have a new problem now?


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

The fuel filter may be plugged up. Any time a fuel pump is replaced, it's always a good idea to replace the fuel filter.

The fuel pressure may be very low. Tee-in a tempoarary fuel pressure gauge at the output side of the fuel filter. The readings at idle should be as follows:
- with vacuum hose connected to the fuel pressure regulator: 36 psi
- with vacuum hose disconnected from the fuel pressure regulator: 43 psi


----------



## BeyondBiscuits2 (Jan 18, 2006)

If you car won't rev past 2500 rpms, you need a new MAF sensor. Your car is stuck in limp mode.


----------



## triplefour (Sep 16, 2006)

beyondbuscuits you were right it was the MAF sensor. swapped out with a friends one to be sure. 

i dunno why i didnt think of it sooner!

doh!


----------



## BeyondBiscuits2 (Jan 18, 2006)

Glad I could be of help.


----------

